# Crickets laying eggs??



## Oneida (May 8, 2005)

I noticed that crickets have been depositing something on the leaves in the tank i keep them in, is this eggs, or just cricket poop??


----------



## PseudoDave (May 8, 2005)

I guess it's dependant on the cricket species, but the crickets i've always used for food tend to lay their eggs just below the surface of any substrate im using, eco-earth etc. It may still be eggs though. The micro crickets you'll see should any eggs hatch are, just that, micro... Hard to see until the little buggers start escaping :roll:


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2005)

Yeah it's probably eggs. The females will lay eggs as soon as you put them on any kind of substrate.


----------



## Oneida (May 8, 2005)

The kinda Crickets im used to have that long thing on the end, and lay eggs in the dirt, these are different, it seems that it was laying right from the abdamin


----------

